

$100 for 3-year wildcard SSL cert with code RENEW3YR - carbocation
https://www.ssl2buy.com/alphassl-wildcard.php

======
carbocation
1\. I'm not getting any sort of compensation for posting this.

2\. The price is so much better than any other current wildcard SSL
certificate provider (until letsencrypt goes live) that I thought it would be
helpful for people to know.

3\. For those who haven't used SSL before, a wildcard cert allows you to use
httpS on domain.com as well as *.domain.com (any 1st-level subdomain).

~~~
detaro
AFAIK letsencrypt won't offer wildcard certs

